
Simon Peyton-Jones: Escape from the ivory tower: the Haskell journey - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re96UgMk6GQ&feature=youtu.be&t=2231
======
codygman
Really great talk, as all I've watched by Simon have been.

